# Weight Training and Chi-Sau



## geezer (Oct 31, 2009)

My old Chinese sifu used to caution us against  doing weight lifting. He was adamant that weight training created a heavy, insensitive quality of muscle that was incompatible with the kind of sensitivity we train for in chi sau. 

Now many years later, I have returned to using weights to gain back some of my youthful strength. Twenty or thirty years ago, if I lifted, I gained strength and bulk very quickly. Now, I struggle to make minimal gains, and haven't put on much bulk. Still, my current instructor has noticed that my arms have a heavier, clumsy, or less responsive quality. Like my previous sifu, he insists that if I want to reach a higher level of skill that the weights must go. But on the other hand, I'm in my mid fifties, and I really don't want to lose my hard earned gains... I may never be able to get them back!

So, should I dump the weights, and just work with the long pole and knives, bag hitting and chi-sau for fitness, or does weight training have its place for a 'chunner? Any thoughts?


----------



## dungeonworks (Oct 31, 2009)

Geezer, I hate weights!  I used to like them until I started kickboxing.  They kept me too tight all the time and limited my range of motion.  My Sensei suggested just doing bodyweight exercises for two reasons:

You gain strength and flexibility with them.

Convenience.  You can do them anywhere at anytime.


My usual solo workout is stretching, then run 2 or more miles (...or 15-30 jump rope at 40 jumps per minute) followed by one 15 minute round on the heavy bag.  Then, while still warm, I will knock out some combos on the bag working technique then do flurry drills.  Then I go to my cals.  Push ups, leg lifts, crunches, bodyweight squats, knee raises...ect.  I am more into functional strength and flexibility than I am in looking like a body builder.

Bottom line, I just never felt "well" all over when I was into weights....but that is just me.  Bodyweight exercise is the way for me.


----------



## coffeerox (Oct 31, 2009)

I'm not sure which Sifu I read this from, I think Duncan Leung was talking about how you train the stretchiness of your muscle instead of the common weight training where it bulks up muscle and adds mass.  I'm sorry it's been so vague but I don't know the technical details


----------



## Ken Morgan (Oct 31, 2009)

There should be no reason why you have to choose between one or the other. I dont train your MA, but my experience is that you can bulk up and still have great speed and flexibility. No offense but if the gains are coming hard, you cant have gotten so big that the mass gets in the way!! To me if you keep weight training, increase your cardio, increase your flexibility training and you MA training. There are many big guys who train in all MA without mass getting in the way.


----------



## chinaboxer (Oct 31, 2009)

geezer said:


> My old Chinese sifu used to caution us against  doing weight lifting. He was adamant that weight training created a heavy, insensitive quality of muscle that was incompatible with the kind of sensitivity we train for in chi sau.
> 
> Now many years later, I have returned to using weights to gain back some of my youthful strength. Twenty or thirty years ago, if I lifted, I gained strength and bulk very quickly. Now, I struggle to make minimal gains, and haven't put on much bulk. Still, my current instructor has noticed that my arms have a heavier, clumsy, or less responsive quality. Like my previous sifu, he insists that if I want to reach a higher level of skill that the weights must go. But on the other hand, I'm in my mid fifties, and I really don't want to lose my hard earned gains... I may never be able to get them back!
> 
> So, should I dump the weights, and just work with the long pole and knives, bag hitting and chi-sau for fitness, or does weight training have its place for a 'chunner? Any thoughts?



i've been weight training for fifteen years, so i'll share with you my thoughts on the subject.

first, weight training done correctly does not hinder anything, full range of motion exercises with resistance helps not only flexibility but also teaches the body to recruit other muscles for assistance. obviously, we are not trying to become bodybuilders but progressive resistance is always beneficial to your skeletal system, blood flow etc...

second, have a plan, focus on "compound" exercises such as deadlift, squat, etc...instead of "single joint" exercises such bicept curl, extensions etc...this teaches the body to work as one unit, and how is that ever a bad thing especially for wing chunners. also make the exercises relevant to enhancing your martial arts, such as "core" development. for instance, in the intro to the squat video i did, you can see some examples of specific exercises that i incorporate. http://www.thechinaboxer.com/2009/10/16/power-of-the-squat/

third, stretch before, during and after workouts. this will help to increase blood and nutrient flow into the muscle fibers and encourage muscle growth. also, make sure to schedule your workouts around your martial arts classes. that means you need between 2-3 days rest after your weight training to recover or else you will not be able to relax during wing chun practice.

don't go believing all that nonsense about how quality muscle and weight training will hinder your martial arts. quality muscle doesn't slow you down, tense muscle slows you down.

take care and peace!

Jin


----------



## yak sao (Oct 31, 2009)

If you were a beginner, then I would tend to agree that weight training could tend to hinder your WT as it would be hard to give up your force.
As already stated by chinaboxer, perform compound exercises that use major muscle groups. Stay away from isolation exercises. KK and the EWTO use this approach.

Like dungeonworks, I tend to do more body weight exercises like pullups and pushups. But I also venture into dumbell weight training as a supplement. Also, I have a TotalGym....those things are fantastic. They have several variations, mine only cost a couple hundred when I got it several years ago. It helps with flexibility and shoulder strength / stabilization tremendously. (BTW Chuck Norris is not paying me for this endorsement)

Like you, I am getting a little long in the tooth , and as an overall fitness approach, strength training needs to be a part of what we do to help us maintain muscle mass as we age. So even "if" weights were detrimental to WT, the overall benefits would still outweigh the negatives.

And one last point. Emin said to me when I was around a 12th SG, that at my point in training, I had enough of an understanding of chi sao that weights would not be a problem, he said just keep doing chi sao. And Leung Ting was sitting right there with us and nodded in agreement.


----------



## geezer (Oct 31, 2009)

First, to Chinaboxer, Jin--I was hoping you'd weigh in on this, since judging from your appearance, I guessed that you used weights... but judiciously since you aren't over-bulked. And as a serious 'chunner, I know you wouldn't do anything that interfered with your WC skills. So thanks again for the input.

And Yak, you must be a more flexible build than me. When I trained with LT, he used to really chide me for lifting... _even though I didn't lift!_ And he thought it was riotously funny that my name, Steve in his accent came out sounding like "steef", identical to the way he said "stiff". He'd sit back and laugh "Steef is soooo steef! Ha ha ha." OK, I didn't think it was very funny either. Chinese humor. Funny gwai-lo.

BTW my training partner roomed with Emin for a bit back in the early 90's. He said that Emin didn't lift then. And he was _really_ ripped back then. He said Emin attributed his physique to genetics and hard training. I wonder, does he lift now that he's older? And how about Michael Casey? I met him a couple of years back and he's in incredible condition too.


----------



## mook jong man (Oct 31, 2009)

We also used to get told by our master not to lift weights or you will lose your forward force ( springy force ) and it will slow you down.
I believe that to be true to a certain extent , that is if you are lifting massively heavy weights in low rep ranges.

I remember there was a short period of time years ago where I was hitting the weights hard and lifting very heavy and also training in Wing Chun and  I just felt very crappy and slow. I was too bulked up and sore from the weight training to do justice to my Wing Chun training , when I stopped the weights it was like taking a brake off and I had speed and endurance back again.

 But I have found in my experience that if I keep the range of reps at about 12 with moderate weights then it doesn't hinder my speed or anything else.
The other guys mentioned body weight exercises and pull ups etc , I'm a big fan of those , also kettlebell and the heavy bag.

I haven't noticed any adverse affects from that stuff on Wing Chun performance.
It could also come down to your individual body type as well , being a rather short chunky type of fellow if I start hitting the weights hard then I start to acquire bulk pretty easily and feel that my speed starts to be compromised.

But a tallish slender type of person maybe able to handle a a heavy weight training regimen with out any ill effects on their Wing Chun because they would find it harder to put on any unnecessary bulk.
I don't know , all that I know is that it was bad for me.


----------



## yak sao (Nov 1, 2009)

] 


> And Yak, you must be a more flexible build than me.


 

First of all...guilty, I'm 6'1" and 185#, so I'm pretty flexible and weights don't tend to bulk me up, so Emin was most likely giving me specific advice: good point.



> BTW my training partner roomed with Emin for a bit back in the early 90's. He said that Emin didn't lift then. And he was _really_ ripped back then. He said Emin attributed his physique to genetics and hard training. I wonder, does he lift now that he's older?


 
In KK's book _On Single Combat_, there are pictures of Emin from the early days performing various weight training exercises, but they were all major muscle group stuff. Maybe he got to a point with them and maintained with his WT training?



> > And how about Michael Casey? I met him a couple of years back and he's in incredible condition too.[/qu
> 
> 
> 
> Michael Casey is in fantastic shape (and one of the nicest people I've met, WT or otherwise, BTW). I first met him in LA back in '98 and he was in good shape, but you would in no way call him muscular. In fact, he saw an old picture of the two of us together from back then and he lamented how skinny he was. I last saw him around 2004 and he looked then the way he looks now. I believe he said he performed barbell squats and deadlifts almost exclusively.


----------



## Nabakatsu (Nov 1, 2009)

I just had a seminar with Micheal Casey a few months back, and while I haven't seen him prior to this he was pretty ripped from head to toe. I must agree he's a very likable good guy.


----------



## Domino (Nov 3, 2009)

A friend strengthens his wrists with smaller weight dum bells.


----------



## CuongNhuka (Nov 3, 2009)

Weight training has it's place. But, you need to lift with the intent of building the explosiveness of the muscle, and compliment weight training with butterfly knife and pole training.


----------



## yak sao (Nov 8, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LTsqszpxChg&feature=related

Some good ideas for strength training with WT/WC in mind. Could probably substitute dumbells and get decent results as well.


----------



## l_uk3y (Nov 17, 2009)

Weight Training done incorrectly will promote Stiffness, Less Flexibility and Injury.

Done correctly and planned for a specific goal will improve strength throughout the full range of motion, you should stretch between sets and if you lose flexibility you are doing something wrong as well as once your body develops a bit you can start training more demanding methods to tailor it to improving your speed/strength for your MA's.

I got my Personal Training qualification a few years back, never ended up doing it as a job but for my own benefit its been good. I think the real thing most people miss is just because your lifting weights doesn't mean you are training to develop a physique like a bodybuilder or massive general size like a power lifter.

If you can make a decent list of top level sports in the world that require a high level of fitness that doesn't involve some form of Strength development/ Weight training then your doing a good job. At the elite level almost every form of sport will have some form of strength development.

Cheers. Luke


----------



## geezer (Nov 17, 2009)

l_uk3y said:


> If you can make a decent list of top level sports in the world that require a high level of fitness that doesn't involve some form of Strength development/ Weight training then your doing a good job.


 
A list of sports that don't benefit from weight training:

1. Chess
2. Miniature golf
3. Competitive eating
4. WOW (and its like)
5. WC... According to my old instructor... 

Now, if you consider the company this list puts me in, you'll see why I'm still doing supplementary strength training. But I'm re-thinking what and how to proceed. For example, more bodyweight ex., more work with the long pole, etc.? and a lot more arm and shoulder stretching. My stiff -joints are really more of a problem than bulk. What bulk? I wish!


----------



## mook jong man (Nov 17, 2009)

geezer said:


> My old Chinese sifu used to caution us against doing weight lifting. He was adamant that weight training created a heavy, insensitive quality of muscle that was incompatible with the kind of sensitivity we train for in chi sau.
> 
> Now many years later, I have returned to using weights to gain back some of my youthful strength. Twenty or thirty years ago, if I lifted, I gained strength and bulk very quickly. Now, I struggle to make minimal gains, and haven't put on much bulk. Still, my current instructor has noticed that my arms have a heavier, clumsy, or less responsive quality. Like my previous sifu, he insists that if I want to reach a higher level of skill that the weights must go. But on the other hand, I'm in my mid fifties, and I really don't want to lose my hard earned gains... I may never be able to get them back!
> 
> So, should I dump the weights, and just work with the long pole and knives, bag hitting and chi-sau for fitness, or does weight training have its place for a 'chunner? Any thoughts?


 
Geezer mate , have you tried swimming ?
It probably won't do all that much for your strength , but it would be good for your general fitness.

I remember they always used to ask Tsui Seung Tin what was the best exercise for Wing Chun . 

Inevitably the answer would be more Sil Lim Tao , but when pressed he would say swimming , apparently he used to do a bit of swimming as supplementary training.

He also is reputed to have said that he can maintain his stance while swimming , obviously not so much in a physical sense , but more along the lines of internal muscle control and the mental aspect of the stance.


----------



## profesormental (Nov 17, 2009)

Greetings.

Good weight training, specially explosive movements like Olympic lifts and its component lifts, pull ups and such could compliment and be used as auxiliary training for Wing Chun. 2 or 3 times a week is enough.

I find it more useful than training the weapons for overall strength and power. Although the weapon sets are good exercises, in my opinion, combat drills would make them functional tools of mayhem. As done on the forms, specially the knives, as taught, really are doing a disservice to your training, specially without some footwork+upper platform movement corrections.

The pole, well, its a heavy thing and you have to move it... it will make you stronger! Specially controlling it with explosiveness.

A weighted vest is also very good. Doing movement drills with this vest on gives you a new dimension of footwork explosiveness.

There is a lot more on this.

Juan Mercado-Robles


----------



## geezer (Nov 18, 2009)

profesormental said:


> As done on the forms, specially the knives, as taught, really are doing a disservice to your training, specially without some footwork+upper platform movement corrections.


 
Could you elaborate a bit on this point? The Bart Cham Dao forms vary tremendously depending on who teaches them. I convinced that a lot of the versions shown have just been made up. But, be that as it may, how is practicing this set doing a disservice to one's overall training?


----------



## profesormental (Nov 18, 2009)

First, time being spent on things that take more time to develop. With weapons, you can become deadly very fast, specially with bladed ones.

It takes much more time to become skilled in empty hand control manipulations so that it is YOU who decided the level of control and damage inflicted while minimizing your risk of being harmed. The Ultimate Martial Goal.

Also, in Criminal Statistics, knife fights are on the nil part of the scale. Many times knives are pulled it is for defensive purposes. Knife attacks are surprise murder attempts for the most part, so knife on knife, specially 2 knives on one side, nil.

I recognize that in the UK it may be different, please advise.

As you said, in general, most BCD forms seem made up. I follow the ones that are consistent with those taught by Ip Chun.

Many people doing the movements show that they don't know about the mechanics of cutting someone up, and that the knives are not machetes.

Other times, the footwork used destroys stability and mobility, specially while moving back and moving the body before the blade or any kind of mechanism is put to action to prevent one from being stabbed, hit, etc.

I am considering integrating into the weapon forms mechanisms to make it a worthwhile form, yet it takes a while, and there is a possibility that it cannot be saved in present form.

With the 3 forms, I've had no trouble in emphasizing the correcting and optimizing mechanisms, since for some strange reason, seem to be there in a subtle fashion. Unfortunately, if you don't know them, as I didn't, you cannot get the maximum benefits. You get something, yet I've noticed my skills have improved vastly and my performance is so much better!

Yet no matter how good you are, you can ALWAYS grow and improve your performance!

Eternal Springtime, baby! That's some Wing Chun for ya!

Last month I found a very, VERY advanced training method in Bil Jee, that requires you to have trained YEARS before reaping the benefits. It has to do with shortening movements even more while keeping the structure and power. You would believe it only if I showed you!

If you're lucky enough to be taught and practicing a form that has all the benefits you want, I'm happy with that! In my opinion I wasn't.

There are movements that have good mechanics, yet you can practice them in empty hand form, against live humans to learn practical skills better.

There is more, but gotta go to give today's class!

Thanks for the posts! Good discussion!!

Juan Mercado-Robles
Mercado Martial Academy
Academia de Artes Marciales de Carolina

Eternal Springtime, baby!!


----------



## hunt1 (Nov 19, 2009)

Best weight training for wing chun is Kettlebells if you do them correctly. They will greatly improve your wing chun while building strength. if you don't do them correctly though they can mess you up.


 If you are referring to Yip Man's knife form. The problem is more in how,who,when and what Yip taught than in forms being made up although that has happened as well.

 Yip Chun form has been changed at least twice once by his father and once by him. Yip Chun had trouble getting some sections so his father changed the sections for him. he then changed  some sections because he thought the changes looked better.

The knife man was Yip Bo Ching and he alone learned all 12 sections . After he died suddenly Yip taught the 12 section to WSL this was in 1971 when Yip was already very sick. He had taught WSL a different form much earlier. WSL was supposed to teach the Yip Brothers but he didn't. WSL taught the 12 section form to his brothers and to only 2 or 3 of his students. He usually taught the original form Yip Man taught him. His 12 sections are a little different than Yip Bo Ching's but the content is the same. Yip Man taught YBC the 12 section around 1956/57. The form is very long and if taught with correct body usage strenuous as well which explains the differences along with memory issues.

 Others got forms that had 8 or less sections depending upon when they were taught and how much they were paying. Moy Yat learned with chopsticks. TST learned 4 section form in 1965/66. Leung Sheung learned 4 or 5 sections. Lok Yiu learned from Leung Sheung. Many learned  all or most from WSL. Several private students learned an 8 section form like Ho Kam Ming. Some learned the reverse grip moves and some did not. Yip rarely taught usage most just got base sections. Some got alll the footwork some got just basic footwork. 

Take all these variations and add in the desire of many to 'complete' the form and you get personal additions to the form. I won't say made up since Yip Man made up several versions of the form himself. He also made up the name Batt Chum Doa


----------



## geezer (Nov 19, 2009)

profesormental said:


> First, time being spent on things that take more time to develop. With weapons, you can become deadly very fast, specially with bladed ones.
> 
> It takes much more time to become skilled in empty hand control manipulations so that it is YOU who decided the level of control and damage inflicted while minimizing your risk of being harmed. The Ultimate Martial Goal.
> 
> ...


 
I agree with a lot of what you say. First of all always retain a critical eye. Never mindlessly practice things without thinking them through, "just because sifu said so". Instead we need to look beneath the surface and try to really understand what these movements are about. 

Secondly, I agree that the knives by themself are not as relevant as they may have been centuries ago. Their value is partially tradition, and partially what they add to our empty-handed wing chun skills. I can not answer that question myself yet since I have not completed the knife training and applications _as taught in my branch of the art. _Of course anybody buy a book, DVD or go on youtube to learn somebody's version of the set!

As far as authenticity goes, I've discussed this with friends who are pretty deep into the art and have worked with masters here, in Europe and in Hong Kong. And, my old Chinese sifu did some research in Fatshan (Fo'shan)starting way back in the '80's when more of the old practioners were still alive. The general concensus is that Grandmaster Ip wasn't a great fan of the weapons either, and placed more emphasis on empty hands fighting. Accordingly, he didn't pass on the Bart Cham Dao sets to more than a few students. Most, possibly including some of his best students, didn't get all the sections. I'm told this group that _didn't_ get the whole set _may include the grandmasters own sons, Ip Chun and Ip Ching._ I wouldn't be surprised. After all many say they were not their father's best students. But we all somehow think that such things should be inherited like aristocratic titles. Well if that were so, I'd be a micro-surgeon doing delicate work on the inner ear with a team of neurologists and otologists (like my father). Trust me, you don't want _me_ doing surgery on you! My degrees are in anthropology and art!

Weeell, to conclude, it seems that most all of Grandmaster Yip's students have come up with something to sell as the Bart Cham Dao form. Some, no doubt managed to get ahold of something close to the Grandmaster's version, and others seem to have cobbled together stuff that doesn't look much at all like what most of us think of as Wing Chun. Maybe they stole short sword sets from other styles or just made stuff up altogether. The sad thing is none of those cagey old teachers will come clean about this. Too much ego, politics and money involved. Heck if you really want to learn weapons for _actual use,_ I'd recommend some of the FMA out there. That stuff has been actually used to kill by the last generation of masters. But that doesn't really figure into why I study the martial arts.


----------



## geezer (Nov 19, 2009)

hunt1 said:


> Best weight training for wing chun is Kettlebells if you do them correctly. They will greatly improve your wing chun while building strength. if you don't do them correctly though they can mess you up.


 
Thanks. Others whose advice I trust have said the same thing.




hunt1 said:


> If you are referring to Yip Man's knife form. The problem is more in how,who,when and what Yip taught than in forms being made up although that has happened as well...
> 
> Others got forms that had 8 or less sections depending upon when they were taught and how much they were paying...
> 
> Take all these variations and add in the desire of many to 'complete' the form and you get personal additions to the form. I won't say made up since Yip Man made up several versions of the form himself. He also made up the name Batt Chum Doa


 
I regret that I didn't see this entry when I was posting my previous comments. I was probably writing that about the time you posted this, Hunt. You speak as one who has delved into this quite a bit, trying to unravel the mystery. I've spoken with a few others who also have a lot of knowledge in this area, but the problem, like everything in WC is that it is all hearsay based on stories the various Yip Man disciples have shared. What you've stated may be largely true.... much of it makes good sense, but it's imposible to verify exactly who was taught what and when.

Regardless of what can be "objectively" substantiated, I suspect you have the big picture right. I'm told that research into other lineages in Fatshan suggests that the Bart Cham Dao form is quite old... perhaps older that some of the empty handed sets such as Biu Tze. And, when it's possible to make a comparison, it seems that the older versions of WC forms are longer and more complex. This simplifying trend is characteristic of WC, and Grandmaster Yip continued in this vein. The old book by Yip Chun and Leung Ting titled _116 Wooden Dummy Techniques_ suggests that this happened with the mook yang jong form as well, with Grandmaster Yip reducing it to 108 movements from perhaps as many as 140. I learned the 116 movements in the LT system, and I don't know how many movements Ip Chun teaches now.

In all the above cases, there is a tendency to presume that the older or "original" versions are somehow purer, more "authentic" and better. Maybe this is especially true in Chinese culture with its strong Confucian traditionalism. On the other hand, WC has always been a bit of a rebel art since it diverged from it's supposed shaolin roots, centuries ago. I would like to think that a true 'Chunner, no matter what lineage, would respect _"what works"_ above all else. I suppose that means we should be more open to evolution in what we do. And maybe, to get back on-topic, that applies to using weights and other training methods too. --Peace.


----------



## bully (Nov 19, 2009)

Thanks Hunt1 great post, really enjoyed reading the history. Whether its right or wrong I don't know.

What is your source??


----------



## hunt1 (Nov 20, 2009)

Thanks Geezer and Bully. Time is short so fast answers. Learned about Yip Chun and Yip Ching versions from them talking over dinner together. Learned about Moy Yat from Moy Yat talking about his learning from Yip Man. Learned about Yip Bo Ching and learned his 12 section form from one of the 5 friends/students he taught. WSL from WSL his brothers and students, TST from TST talking about his Time with Yip Man. Also stories from several others that learned wing chun in Hong Kong while Yip Man, Jiu Wan etc were still alive.

 Geezer you are right its hard to know whats true. For stories I tend to go with same accounts from different people that never were refuted by those named. Also The more I delved into things the more it became apparent that Yip taught many privitaly if they were paying well and made no effort to inform anyone who he taught or what he taught them. Leung Ting is a good example of some one that had some private instruction yet the general group of Yips students did not know or recognize this.

 Another example happened in New York in early 70's. Moy Yat made statement that he was only true Yip Man student teaching in new York and anyone else that claimed to be a Yip student was lying. He had a hot   confrontation with Duncan Leung due to this statement because Duncan had been a private student of Yips and Moy Yat never had any knowledge of him while in Hong Kong


----------



## seasoned (Nov 20, 2009)

My 2 cents. Train don't strain. Weights added to your current training regiment will only enhance your abilities. Don't train separate, but include them into your workouts. Training what will diminish with age is a smart move, speed, flexibility, and strength. There are always different trains of thought which helps to foster good communication between arts. I believe that some arts need more sensitivity while others need some added power. Speed plus mass = power. We are touching on an age old philosophy that has been commented on many times. Balance is the key.


----------



## zepedawingchun (Nov 20, 2009)

hunt1 said:


> Another example happened in New York in early 70's. Moy Yat made statement that he was only true Yip Man student teaching in new York and anyone else that claimed to be a Yip student was lying. He had a hot confrontation with Duncan Leung due to this statement because Duncan had been a private student of Yips and Moy Yat never had any knowledge of him while in Hong Kong


 
My first WC sifu was a student of Moy Yat Sigung, a disciple by the name of Bill Wong.  Many of them (disciples) left him due problems and several went to Duncan Leung Sigung to complete their WC training.  I had heard Leung Sigung was a private student of Moy Yat Sigung and heard he was very skilled.  Of course, many people later on learned of Duncan Leung Sigung and his skills.


----------



## zepedawingchun (Nov 20, 2009)

hunt1 said:


> Also stories from several others that learned wing chun in Hong Kong while Yip Man, Jiu Wan etc were still alive.


 
As many know here on MT, I'm a student of Sifu Francis Fong.  Few know of his lineage, but he studied with Sigung Jiu Wan for 7 years.  He doesn't talk much about it, or Sigung Jiu Wan.  Sifu tries to keep out of the WC politics and squabbles that are in the WC families.  

I'd like to know a little bit about Sigung Jiu Wan, if you would.  Anything you can tell me about Sigung Jiu Wan, how skilled, his reputation, what kind of repect he received, anything, would be appreciated.  Many claim him under the flag of Yip Man Sigung, having trained under him.  My knowledge is he was nephew to Yip Man Sigung, having trained with Chan Yu Mim (and Jiu Tong, an uncle) in Fat Shan.  It is stated by many that Yip Man Sigung attested to Sigung Jiu Wan having the original Wing Chun as it was taught to Yip Man Sigung (I don't really care about that, what's original and what's not.  To me it's not important, because I'm sure my Sifu's WC is different than what Sigung Jiu Wan taught).

If you don't want to talk about it openly, you can PM me.  Just curious about Sigung Jiu Wan, since he is not talked about very much in WC circles.


----------



## hunt1 (Nov 20, 2009)

Sure I know Francis, I went to school at Emory and my first teacher was Richard Chen he is Jason's older brother and started with Jui Wan before them. Francis used to stop by and he and Richard would talk about Wing chun in Hong Kong.

 Jui Wan and Yip Man were close Yip Man would often hang out with jui wan and his students. Really of all the Jui Wan Yip stories i heard Jui Wan's son gives the best account. According to him Jui Wan knew Yip in Fatshan and they trained together a bit along with many others. When he got to  HK jui Won hooked up with Yip Man again. He found that Yip's wing chun was different and yip's skill was much higher than it had been in Fatshan. He asked yip what had happened and what was he doing with his wing chun. Yip told him about what he learned from Leung Bik. Jui Wan then asked if Yip would teach him and Yip agreed. However their relationship was always more of older younger brother than teacher student.

 Jui Wan is the only person Yip ever gave a written endorsement to open a school and teach. Hearsay is the Jui Wans school was considered neutral territory by certain groups as he was a popular teacher among certain groups. When Yip died there were several of yips students that looked to Jui Wan to be the next head although just as many thought WSL should be the next head but neither were interested in being the leader of Yip Mans wing chun family.

Hope this helps.


----------



## profesormental (Nov 20, 2009)

Same thing I heard. Part of my lineage is Jiu Wan-Jason Lau-My Teacher.

Adding resistance to movements in an intelligent manner is always a good idea in my book. Explosiveness that comes from proper alignment makes it more powerful still.


----------



## Nabakatsu (Nov 20, 2009)

Profesormental, you said: Adding resistance to movements in an intelligent manner is always a good idea in my book. Explosiveness that comes from proper alignment makes it more powerful still.
I don't suppose you would be willing to explain a method you have used to obtain this affect? always curious to hear about such things.


----------



## profesormental (Nov 20, 2009)

For example, a weight vest while doing footwork drills is a good idea.

Chain punching or blocking for technique and form with either wrist weights (explode only in proper moments) or resistance tubes/bands. This is very good for getting stamina on the shoulders. Be careful not to strain with poor technique or strengthening upwards instead of the direction of the offensive/defensive movements.

Pretty standard things. Some Hung gar practitioners do it with some Iron rings.

Other lifts as mentioned include olympic lifts, as they help you get strength to manhandle people if they get too close for comfort... then you can get them to a comfortable range and take care of business as usual.

Doing the basics (i.e. SLT movements) with a wrist weight obligates you to use correct biomechanics to move, or you will move sloppy. If it includes turning, you better get good control, or you'll knock yourself out of base.

Pretty standard stuff. I like weight training for the tendon strength I can acquire by doing certain routines. Adding some plyometrics for the legs for explosiveness in a controlled manner as to keep the knees healthy, that is a lot of auxiliary training.

Yet training hard against a resisting partner is always the best, and auxiliary training like weights shouldn't take time away from that.

It is important to prioritize time for what you can and want accomplish.

Those are the ones we've done on regular basis. Hope that helps.

Juan Mercado Robles


----------



## geezer (Nov 20, 2009)

zepedawingchun said:


> Just curious about Sigung Jiu Wan, since he is not talked about very much in WC circles.



Hey Z, thanks for asking Hunt about this. I think we were all curious. Also, couldn't help but notice the way you use the term "sigung" as a sort of generic honorific for all the senior WC masters or "grandmasters". I've seen the term sifu used sort of like that. I've been told that depending on context and how the characters are written it can either mean your personal sifu, ie "teacher-father", or it can mean _any_ teacher. On the other hand, I've only heard "si-gung" used specifically to refer to your "teacher-grandfather" or "sifu's sifu", and not as a generic term for "grandmaster", etc. I have heard variously "chung-si" and "dai-sifu" used that way. Anyway I don't speak Cantonese, ...just wondered about it.


----------



## zepedawingchun (Nov 21, 2009)

hunt1 said:


> Sure I know Francis, I went to school at Emory and my first teacher was Richard Chen he is Jason's older brother and started with Jui Wan before them. Francis used to stop by and he and Richard would talk about Wing chun in Hong Kong.


 
Thanks for the stuff on Sigung Jiu Wan.  Some of that I had heard and some of it was new to me.  As I stated, Sifu doesn't talk much about training in HK, you probably know why.  That's cool that you trained with Sibak Richard Chen.  I met him once in. . . .  1987 I believe.  I have a Sidai that spent New Years Eve 1985 (or was it '86) at a party with Sifu, Sibak Richard, and a few other WC people.  Sidai sat by Sibak half the night and talked about Moy Yat (as you know, Sibak Richard went under Moy Yat Sigung's flag when he came to the U.S.), and Wing Chun in NY.  Sibak Richard gave Sidai a business card that night which we used a year or so later to expose a fraud who was claiming to study under Sibak Richard Chen.  It's a funny story . . . 

In Spring of 1986, there was someone local who started a WC class at one of the YMCA centers.  Two of my younger gung fu brothers and I heard about this guy and decided we'd go visit, see what he had and where he came from.  

It was a Saturday afternoon when we found his class.  He had 4 student's, all kids under the age of 12, teaching them. . . . . something.  Didn't look like any WC I'd ever seen.  When we walked in, he was doing something like a fook sao, but using it like a downward block against a karate punch.  It was more like hacking at the punch than anything else.  Anyway, after a while, he came over to us and introduced himself. He said class would be over in a few minutes and then he'd talk with us.  So we just watched.  

By this time, I had already been training Biu Jee form (under my first sifu) and knew whatever he was doing was not in any of the empty hand or dummy forms.  When his class was over, this guy came back and we asked him where he trained Wing Chun.  He said New York, as in New York City.  We were a little surprised, so we asked him if he trained with Moy Yat.  He didn't know who Moy yat was, never heard of him, and asked who he was.  We were stunned, anyone who knows anything about WC knows or knew who Moy Yat was at that time.  So then we asked him who his sifu was.  And he said Richard Chen.  At that time, my sidai who had met Sibak Richard a year of so earlier, looked puzzled and asked Richard Chen?  Sidai said Richard Chen . . . that name's familiar, Richard Chen?  Sidai then walked off while me and my other Sidai continued to talk to this guy.

About a minute later, Sidai walked up, pulled out his wallet, and from it displayed a business card and said to the guy 'you studied with THAT Richard Chen, from NY?'  The guy lloked at the card and immediately started back peddling, studdering, saying 'well . .  I . . I . . .mean, I didn't study with Richard Chen.  My uncle did and I studied with my uncle for a while, so I call Richard Chen my sifu'.

It was the funniest thing to see this guy, who knew had been caught in a lie, trying to cover his story and convince us he was a legitimate WC instructor.  He probably hadn't studied longer than a year or so, if that.  His Siu Nim Tao was terrible, choppy and no structure or position what-so-ever.  We left laughing, wondering how anyone could have the nerve to try and teach ******** like that.  That was my first exposure to the many frauds in WC that I have met.

I could tell you some stories of the many. . . . jerks I've met teaching, claiming to have WC or gung fu training in general.  It makes me sick.

Since you knew Sifu Francis in the 1980's, did you know his students Lun Syn (spelling?) and Morgan Morris?  I had heard Sihing Morgan Morris was now some sort of professor at Emory.  I wondered if that was true and if you knew anything about him.  Sihing Morgan was funny as could be, always a smile on his face.

Since you mentioned Jason Lau (and profesormental too), I have met Sibak Jason Lau on several occasions.  He's a staunch defender of the Jiu Wan line, and proud to tell you that he is.  The last time I saw him, I spent 2 hours at his restaurant with SiHing Eddie Camden back in the middle 1990's, talking WC and training.  Sibak Jason was hilarious, always telling a joke, keeping you laughing.  But when he gets serious, get out of his way.  I've never seen his WC but heard from others that his is very different than Sifu Francis.  Softer.

Thanks hunt1.


----------



## hunt1 (Nov 26, 2009)

Happy to say I dont the person you are talking about but no doubt I would know his uncle if his uncle did train with Richard that long ago. 

 While I met and did some chi sau with several of Francis students I really don't remember them by name. Francis had a very good size school by the early 80s. I graduated from Emory in 1984. I never met Morgan Morris so i can't say if he is a professor there or not.

 Jason and Francis had a more similar interpretation of wing chun back then. In my exp over time we each follow our own understanding of wing chun.


----------



## MattB (Dec 3, 2009)

Weight training is good you i think. It can help you work on buliding up muscular endurance, useing lighter weights @ higher reps. This is what you need for wing chun anyway right? 
I do agree that you can put on too much bulk that can hinder your wing chun skills some what over all weight training is good just look at any boxer for example.


----------



## chisauking (Dec 5, 2009)

Ho, ho, ho one of the most asked questions within wing chun is this one and 'what is chisau'?

The answer is very easy, and the person that's most qualified to answer this is......oneself! After all, who knows one's body better than oneself? One can feel the effects of weight training for themselves, so they should know whether it helps or not.

No matter how one approaches wing chun training, it's incontrovertible that wing chun practitioner needs to be flexible in order to flow & change from one shape \ position to the next. Being stiff & bulky prevents one from the full range of motion to acheive this aim. On the other hand, it can't be denied that having extra strength can improve one's ability to perform more effectively.

So, we should try to increase our 'real world' strength without 'bulky' ourselves up and losing our flexibility. The best way to acheive this is already in the system: SLT, Dragon pole, BJD, but few get to the stage of the pole & dho. 

The best solution if you can't wait to get to the pole & bjd to increase your strength would be to use weight training -- but in specific manners that focus on developing strength, and not size. In my experience, weight training & using weights to develop strength are two different things. Also, using weights effects people in different ways.

At the end of the day, if weight training helps and it doesn't slow you down -- or you can compensate for the negative effects of weight training -- then do it. If not, then don't do it. It's as simple as that.


----------

